# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Άνθος Γαιδουράγκαθου

## panos70

Σημερα καθως διεσχιζα καποιο δρομο ειδα ανθους γαιδουραγκαθου εξω απο το δρομο τοτε μου περασε ξαφνικα και γρηγορα μια ιδεα ,αφου οι σποροι του ειναι τοσο καλοι για την υγεια γιατι να μην ειναι και ο ανθος του τοτε σταματησα και μαζεψα μερικα κλωναρια που ειχαν ανθο. Μολις εφτασα στο σπιτι τα επλεινα τα στεγνωσα και τα εδωσα στα καναρινια αλλα δεν τα ειδα να εχουν μεγαλη διαθεση,εφυγα και μετα 2-3 ωρες ξαναπηγα το αποτελεσμα ηταν τα κοτσανια να τα εχουν φαει και τον ανθο δεν τον πειραξαν καθολου,ετσι τα αφαιρεσα απο τα κλουβια μονο στο καρδερινοκαναρο το αφησα μεχρι το βραδυ αλλα κι αυτο δεν εδειξε ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον.......... η επιχειρηση ανθος του γαιδουραγκαθου απετυχε [IMG]<script src='http://img215.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=9738826.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι το αγκαθι ΜΑΡΙΑΣ που λεμε ... αν πας να τραβηξεις τις μωβ τριχουλες του ανθους δεν εχουν κατι απο κατω .οταν ειναι σε σταδιο που πανε να ξεραθουν και φαινεται σαν κλειστο το ανθος τοτε ειναι η καταλληλη εποχη .μετα απο λιγο ο σπορος σκληραινει και βγαινει ο κλεφτης για να τον παρει ο αερας .και τα φυλλα εχουν σιλυμαρινη αλλα πιο λιγη

----------


## panos70

Τα κοτσανακια παντως τα στιμπουσανε  οποτε μαλων τα φιλα θα τους αρεσουν........αυριο το μενου εχει ταραξακο

----------


## jk21

> αυριο το μενου εχει ταραξακο


 εμενα εχει σχεδον καθε μερα τις τελευταιες μερες ! αφου τον εχω φρεσκο να μην χαλασει κιολας ! και φυσικα καθε μερα τρωει και το ζευγαρι που εχει νεογεννητα τα οποια χαιρουν ακρας υγειας !!! καθε μερα ....

----------


## johnrider

χιλιάδες από δαύτα στο χωριο μου. όταν ήμουν μικρός έφτιαχνα ξύλινο σπαθί και τους έκοβα τα κεφαλια axaxaaa

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ακριβώς έτσι είναι !! και σε μένα έτρωγαν το κοτσάνι & τα φύλλα ! Πήρα λοιπόν ένα και το άνοιξα κάπως... ώστε να τα βοηθήσω να φτάσουν στον καρπό, και αμέσως μετά γέμισε η κλούβα κάτω με στήμονες !! Ο καρπός που είναι στην ρίζα του στήμονα ήταν εξαφανισμένος !! Στην αρχή όμως τράβηξα τους στήμονες μαζί με τον καρπό και τα έβαλα σε μια αυγοθήκη ώστε να παρατηρήσω.... και να τους δείξω και καλά....πιο πρέπει να φάνε... !!! χαχαχαχαχα εμένα πέτυχε πάντος...*  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

μια υποβοηθηση χρειαζεται ,ειδικα σε πουλια που δεν ξερουν απο ενστικτο που εχουν αποκτησει στη φυση ,πως να το κανουνε .ο σπορος πριν ωριμασει (και σκληρυνει ) ειναι πιο μαλακος αλλα δεν βγαινει ευκολα

----------


## adreas

Αλέξανδρε  εγώ  έχω 40  πουλιά   και δεν  κατάφερε   ένα να  ανοίξει  τα  σπόρια  αν  εσένα  τα  τρώνε  είναι μάλλον  σούπερ  καρδερίνες!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Ακριβώς έτσι είναι !! και σε μένα έτρωγαν το κοτσάνι & τα φύλλα ! Πήρα λοιπόν ένα και το άνοιξα κάπως... ώστε να τα βοηθήσω να φτάσουν στον καρπό, και αμέσως μετά γέμισε η κλούβα κάτω με στήμονες !! Ο καρπός που είναι στην ρίζα του στήμονα ήταν εξαφανισμένος !! Στην αρχή όμως τράβηξα τους στήμονες μαζί με τον καρπό και τα έβαλα σε μια αυγοθήκη ώστε να παρατηρήσω.... και να τους δείξω και καλά....πιο πρέπει να φάνε... !!! χαχαχαχαχα εμένα πέτυχε πάντος...*





> μια υποβοηθηση χρειαζεται ,ειδικα σε πουλια που δεν ξερουν απο ενστικτο που εχουν αποκτησει στη φυση ,πως να το κανουνε .ο σπορος πριν ωριμασει (και σκληρυνει ) ειναι πιο μαλακος αλλα δεν βγαινει ευκολα





> Αλέξανδρε  εγώ  έχω 40  πουλιά   και δεν  κατάφερε   ένα να  ανοίξει  τα  σπόρια  αν  εσένα  τα  τρώνε  είναι μάλλον  σούπερ  καρδερίνες!!!!!!




*Τα ψέμματα δεν είναι κάτι που με χαρακτηρίζουν.... αντιθέτως τα απεχθάνομαι όπως ο διά**ολος το λιβάνι.....

*

----------


## panos70

Αλεξανδρε θα περιμενω λιγο καιρο να μεγαλωσει το ανθος και να κανει καρπους και εγω ετσι θα κανω απλα δεν το ειχα σκεφτει

----------


## jk21

παιδια σημερα ανεβηκα στον περιφερειακο της νεας ζωης προς κηπουπολη ,πανω στο βουνο .βρηκα γαιδουραγκαθα σε φαση οπου οι μωβ στημονες ακομα υπαρχουν αλλα το ανθος παει να κλεισει και αυτοι να ξεραθουν .ανοιξα το ανθος στα δυο για να μπορω να τραβηξω χωρις να τσιμπηθω και βγηκε χνουδι υγρο που στην βαση ειχε τους σπορους πολυ πιο μαλακους (σπαγανε στα δυο με το νυχι ανετα ) και σε ημιωριμη ελαιουχα μορφη .ετσι σιγουρα μπορουν να τους φανε τα πουλια .ισως σε αυτη τη μορφη αν οχι λιγο πιο αργοτερα ,ηταν οταν ειχα δει κοπαδι πανω τους ,εξω απο το πανεπηστημιακο νοσοκομειο της λαρισας πριν καποια χρονια

----------


## adreas

Αλέξανδρε  έβαλες  φωτογραφίες για  νου  απόδειξης ότι  δεν  λες  ψέματα;  Τι  δείχνουν  οι φωτογραφίες  πέρα  από το  ξερό  κλαδί και κουτσουλιές;  Τα   παρατήρησες τα  πουλιά  ότι  έβγαζαν  το  σπόρο  και τον  άνοιγαν  στα  δύο  και τον  έτρωγαν;  Είμαι σίγουρος  ότι  αν  έπιανες  λίγο από  το  φύλλο του  γαϊδουράγκαθου  θα  ένιωθες  ότι η  το  φύλλο πιάνεις  η  ένα πετσί  που  σκουπίζουν το  αυτοκίνητο  είναι το  ίδιο.  Όταν  είναι  ακόμα μικρό  το  φυτό  πριν  να σηκωθεί  από  τη γη  τρώγετε  και  από  εμάς και  είναι  πολύ  νόστιμο  μόλις μεγαλώσει  λίγο νιώθεις  τη  διαφορά, τα  πουλιά  το τσιμπούσαν  σαν  αντι στρες   αλλά  πάνε και  οι  καρδερίνες από  ένστικτο  εκεί που  υπάρχει  καρπός αλλά  δεν  καταφέρνουν να  ανοίξουν   ούτε  ένα  σπόρο. Δημήτρη  τα  πουλιά από  ένστικτο  αυτά που  καθαρίζουν  τους σπόρους ξεφλουδίζουν  δηλαδή  πέρα  από την κότα  η  το περιστέρι  που  καταπίνουν ολόκληρο  το  σπόρο  έτσι  και στη  μορφή  του ημιώριμου  σπόρου  που  είναι  μαλακός δεν  τον  μασάνε αλλά  προσπαθούν να  τον ξεφλουδίσουν  και  αυτός  έχει  μια  σάρκα  όπως  είναι  η  ντομάτα  και δεν  μπορεί  με το  ράμφος  να την  βγάλει  έτσι  όπως είναι σε  αυτήν  τη μορφή  μαλακός.  Τουλάχιστον έτσι  τα  παρατήρησα τη περασμένη  χρονιά και  τα  είχαμε  πει και  από  το  τηλέφωνο  αν  θυμάσαι  καλά.

----------


## jk21

στις φωτο ο ΑΛΕΞ μαλλον θελει να δειξει οτι λειπουν οι σποροι .ετσι το καταλαβα εγω 

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει στην πραγματικοτητα αλλα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι τοτε στη λαρισα ειχα δει γαρδελια να κανουν παρτυ πανω του .και οι φωτο μαλλον αυτο δειχνουν 



jilguero.jpg

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ανδρέα στην βάση του στήμονα υπάρχει ο καρπός από ότι ξέρω !!! Σωστά ???  Βλέπω λοιπόν ότι στους στήμονες δεν υπάρχει καθόλου καρπός !! Που σημαίνει ότι ή τον έφαγαν λοιπόν ή τον πέταξαν κάτω σωστά ??? Εγώ λοιπόν είδα την μια καρδερίνα να έχει πάρει αυτόν τον μικροσκοπικό σπόρο και να προσπαθεί με το ράμφος του χτιπώντας..?? να τον τρώει !!!! Ξεκαθαρίζω ότι ο σπόρος στην παρούσα φάση είναι πολύ μικρός και πολύ μαλακός !!! Με το νύχι μου τον πίεσα και άνοιξε πανεύκολα !!! Αντιθέτως ο καρπός που αγοράζουμε από καταστήματα πετ....βίολογικά....κλπ είναι πολύ σκληρός...τόσο σκληρός που χρειάστηκε να τον σπάσω με το δόντι μου !!!  

*Και αν πρόσεξες καλά...δεν σου έβαλα να δεις κουτσουλιές....ο στήμονας στης φώτο είναι ευδιάκριτος ότι στην βάση του λείπει ο ΚΑΡΠΟΣ !!!!  

Αυτά....δεν έχω κάποια άλλη μαρτυρία δική μου. Αν κάνω κάτι-κάπου λάθος διορθώστε με !!!*

----------


## geam

> Αλέξανδρε εγώ έχω 40 πουλιά και δεν κατάφερε ένα να ανοίξει τα σπόρια αν εσένα τα τρώνε είναι μάλλον σούπερ καρδερίνες!!!!!!


φίλε Αντρέα εγώ πάντως τους δίνω μουσκεμένους και τους τσακίζουν.... και οι καρδερίνες και τα καναρίνια.... για δοκίμασε να τους μουσκέψεις σε νερο....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Φανταστείτε ότι έβαλα καρπό γαϊδουράγκαθο στην αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω (συνταγή jk21) και δεν έσπαγαν ούτε στο μούλτι !! Θα επιχειρήσω αύριο που θα ξαναφτιάξω να βρέξω τους καρπούς που λέει από πάνω ο GEAM να δω τη θα γίνει !! Σκέφτομαι ακόμα και με ένα σφυράκι να τους τσακίσω λίγο και να τους περάσω είτε σε αυγοθήκη...είτε σε αυγοτροφή !! 

Δείτε τον σπόρο άθικτο, αλλά πολύ πιο μαλακό μετά από μια 2 μέρες αναμεμιγμένος με όλα τα υπόλοιπα...     

*

----------


## geam

Άλεξ να τους μουλιάσεις σε νερό τουλάχιστον δύο 24ωρα.... με τον ίδιο τρόπο που φτιάχνουμε τα φύτρα... (και θα δεις μετά εαν τους τρώνε ή όχι...)

----------


## adreas

Και  να  αδερφέ μου  που  μάθαμε να  κουβεντιάζουμε  ήσυχα  ήσυχα  και  απλά!!!!!!!!!  Καταλαβαινόμαστε  τώρα δε  χρειάζονται  περισσότερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Έτσι το  τραγουδάει  ο  Ξυλούρης!!!!!
Όταν  τον  ξυπνήσεις τον  σπόρο  με την  μέθοδο  του  φυτρώματος  ανοίγει να πεταχτεί  το  φύτρο   μαλακώνει και  έτσι  μπορεί να  τον  ανοίξει!!!! 
Αν  κοιτούσες  καλύτερα στον  πάτωμα  της  κλούβας σου  θα  έβρισκες όλα  τα  σπόρια κλειστά,  τα  βάζουν στο  στόμα  τους  τα  γυρίζουν  δεξιά αριστερά  τα  ακουμπάνε πάνω  σε  κλαδάκια ξαναπροσπαθούν  αλλά  πράμα!!

----------


## geam

το ίδιο κάνω και με το φαγόπυρο και με το κάρδαμο...

----------


## panos70

Εγω το εβραζα για κανενα 14 λεπτο και τους μισους σπορους τους σπανε και τους μισους τους πετανε ,θα δοκιμασω για κανενα 20 λεπτο και θαδω πως θα τον δεχτουν και αν τον φανε ολο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αλέξανδρε εάν θέλεις να τσακίζεις σπόρους να τους τσακίζεις με ένα μπουκάλι γυάλινο που θα τους κάνεις σαν να ανοίγεις φύλλο ζυμαριού πάνω σε ένα μάρμαρο... καλή προσπάθεια ...

----------

